# Which is the best online calculator?



## putsch (14 Oct 2014)

Where is the best online calculator please? I tried a few and don't know why but they are showing precisely the same situation for 2015 as 2014 but surely the USC and reduction from 41-40% mean some change however small!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Oct 2014)

putsch said:


> Where is the best online calculator please? I tried a few and don't know why but they are showing precisely the same situation for 2015 as 2014 but surely the USC and reduction from 41-40% mean some change however small!



That is because they have not been updated yet!


----------



## pc7 (14 Oct 2014)

This one seems to be working?   http://www.broadsheet.ie/budget-2015/ 

based on leaks, which seem to have been right (in the most part), so its a start.
http://www.broadsheet.ie/budget-2015/


----------



## dazzerb (14 Oct 2014)

pc7 said:


> This one seems to be working?   http://www.broadsheet.ie/budget-2015/
> 
> based on leaks, which seem to have been right (in the most part), so its a start.
> http://www.broadsheet.ie/budget-2015/



we sure this works?

see example here €80k self employed showing tax increase of nearly €8,000?  That's cannot be right.


----------



## marco (14 Oct 2014)

I clicked on your link and its now showing a decrease in total tax of €582


----------



## JanuaryJones (3 Nov 2014)

I put in details in the broadsheet calculator
myself - self employed, salary 25k
husband - paye, salary 50k

when i entered my details first i got a very different figure from when i entered his details first....why would this be?


----------



## Kundan (13 Nov 2014)

Have you tried services.deloitte.ie/tc/ ?


----------

